# GPS sur iphone



## Raoul3187 (9 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,  

Je dois partir à l'étranger dans moins d'un  mois. Je vais louer une voiture et vu les prix des GPS des loueurs, je  trouve plus intéressant de prendre une application sur mon iphone pour  l'utiliser là-bas. 
J'hésite encore entre Tomtom et Navigon. Mais un détail m'interpèle :  le besoin de ces applications de se connecter au réseau data et ainsi  faire envoler la facture. J'ai pu lire sur internet que les premières  versions de l'application Tomtom demandent que les données à l'étranger  soient activées. Je n'ai rien trouvé sur Navigon à ce sujet. 

Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait testé ici ces applications  GPS et sait si on peut maintenant les utiliser en désactivant les  données à l'étranger pour trouver le signal ? 

merci d'avance !


----------



## Dramis (9 Mai 2010)

Un gps tomtom europe ca se toruve a 130 euro.

Compare au prix tu logiciel sur le iphone + le support et le cable de recharge.


----------



## Raoul3187 (9 Mai 2010)

Les pays en question sont les USA. Et j'ai pas envie de mettre 130 euros dans un gps que je ne réutiliserai que très très rarement.
Ca aurai été pour l'Europe, il est vrai que de prendre un appareil autonome serait mieux. Mais dans mon cas, l'application sur iphone serait suffisant et plus pratique.


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2010)

J'ai opté pour Navigon pour mon déplacement en Espagne. Aucun dépassement de forfait et une qualité bien meilleure que le TomTom.

Pour l'amharique du nord, j'ai Copilote. Pas mal, mais un peu en dessous de Navigon néanmoins. Moins cher par contre


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2010)

Les logiciels de navigation ne demandent pas une connexion data, ils sont autonomes. Les données sont peut-être demandée pour l'option inforoute en temps réel.


----------



## Raoul3187 (10 Mai 2010)

merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Vijay (11 Mai 2010)

Moi j'ai Navigon avec le kit tomtom car et c'est une tuerie  et sans hors forfait


----------



## djpoulet (21 Mai 2010)

Salut à tous, perso à l'étranger avec TomTom impossible de faire un fix GPS sans data.  Cela m'a été confirmé par un Genius à l'Apple Store du Louvre.  En fait le GPS de l'iPhone est un A-GPS qui nécessite un prépositionnement à l'aide de sources extérieures comme des antennes GSM ou bien WiFi.  L'astuce que j'utilise est une fois à l'étranger des que je rencontre un HotSpot WiFi je me geolocalise avec Plans.  Une fois cette opération faite une fois l'application de navigation GPS (peut importe la marque) est capable de faire un fix grace à ce prépositionnement.  Si vous avez d'autres astuces pour pouvoir faire un fix sans data n'hésitez pas.  Je pense prendre Copilot pour mon prochain voyage aux US, c'est vrai qu'il n'est pas cher et je pense que pour 3 semaines ça suffit amplement.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

Je ne sais pas ce que tu veux dire par "fix" mais j'ai utilisé l'année dernière mon iPhone comme GPS pendant 3 semaines dans le sud de la France sans problèmes avec Navigon. Et pour le trajet aller-retour Belgique-France (en passant par le Luxembourg) pas de problème non plus. Data désactivé bien sûr.


----------



## Gwen (22 Mai 2010)

Un Fix ??? Kézako ?

Mon iPhone m'a servi de GPS avec Navigon en Espagne sans connexion DATA puisque la partie téléphone était désactivée.


----------



## MissGoLightly (1 Juin 2010)

Pour avoir testé les deux, je ne peux que te conseiller Navigon que j'utilise très fréquemment en Allemagne et en Angleterre. Pas de dépassement de forfait, excellente réactivité et précision.


----------



## Toumak (8 Juillet 2010)

Salut à tous !

J'ai pu tester TomTom et Navigon sur un iPhone 3G, et il faut avouer que c'était atrocement lent !

J'ai acheté il y a quelques jours un 3GS d'occaze, et je m'apprête à acheter un de ces 2 softs pour partir en vacances.

Ma question est ? lequel me conseillez-vous ?
J'ai lu que Navigon était globalement au dessus de Tomtom mais tous ces tests datent d'anciennes versions, est-ce toujours le cas aujourd'hui ?
Navigon est 20&#8364; plus cher, cela en vaut-il la peine ?
Pour moi le principal est d'avoir la meilleure réception possible du signal (autant que faire ce peut, c'est un téléphone  ).

Merci


----------



## Melissa2K10 (28 Juillet 2010)

Moi je te conseil te te payer un vrai gps, c'est beaucoup plus efficace qu'un iphone pour l'instant


----------



## globox3 (2 Août 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que tu veux dire par "fix"


un fix c'est trouver la localisation GPS. En effet quand on change de continent les modifications sont importantes et sans la localisation approximative donnée par la position du relai GSM ou point d'accès Wifi le GPS de l'iphone ramera de longues minutes avant de faire le point.


----------

